# Does it matter what model of LCD you buy



## ci1 (7 Sep 2007)

Am just moving into my new place and of course have gone over budget with decorating etc.

Was in Power City and seen 32" LCD's for around 550 euro which suits my pocket.  The makes are Beko and LG, I have never heard of these brands, are they this cheap for a reason???

All the ones I've looked at in DID, Harvey Normans etc are all around the 600 - 700 euro mark....

any advice??

thanks,


----------



## Dropout (7 Sep 2007)

LG are a good brand, bought an LG LCD 2 years ago and it works perfectly.
Never had any problems with it.


----------



## gebbel (7 Sep 2007)

LG 32 inch LCD for €550??? Are you sure?  You will not get a 32" LCD from some of the more reputable models at that price.

My advice as always when buying expensive electronic items: make a couple of hundred euro extra available extra if possible and purchase a model from Sony, Toshiba or Samsung.


----------



## bytelive (8 Sep 2007)

If you can get an LG for €550, take it!  I'd avoid the Beko though.

Xtravision are selling 32" Mirai LCD for around €550 too.

Misco.co.uk selling a different model 32" Mirai for £300stg.


----------



## Stifster (8 Sep 2007)

To a large extent you pay for the brand as a lot of companies use the same screen technology. LG are a good buy.


----------



## GA001 (10 Sep 2007)

Stifster said:


> To a large extent you pay for the brand as a lot of companies use the same screen technology. LG are a good buy.


 
[broken link removed]

Seen this in a retail outlet in Blanchardstown for €630.00 - is it worth the purchase ?

I know nothing about LCD's etc, and it looks nice (colour fits in with our room) and price and size.


----------



## gebbel (10 Sep 2007)

GA001 said:


> [broken link removed]
> 
> Seen this in a retail outlet in Blanchardstown for €630.00 - is it worth the purchase ?


 
Read through this thread from only last week. Compare the ViewSonic spec with the Aldi model (which is my opinion is cheap for a reason).


----------



## ci1 (13 Sep 2007)

thanks for the replies....

is Bush a good brand???

Argos have Bush 32" for 550 euro...


----------



## demoivre (13 Sep 2007)

GA001 said:


> [broken link removed]
> 
> Seen this in a retail outlet in Blanchardstown for €630.00 - is it worth the purchase ?
> 
> I know nothing about LCD's etc, and it looks nice (colour fits in with our room) and price and size.



Not sure if it's an identical model but a mate of mine has a 32" Viewsonic ( bought some time last year) - there's no Sky code for his model so the Sky remote control doesn't control the TVs volume which he finds a pain in the derrière. Also the TV's remote control is a flimsy, plasticky device with the buttons very close together which he finds awkward. If I were you I'd search the web for a few reviews before purchasing.


----------



## gebbel (13 Sep 2007)

ci1 said:


> thanks for the replies....
> 
> is Bush a good brand???
> 
> Argos have Bush 32" for 550 euro...


 
This review is positive. Not sure if it`s the same model though.

To be honest, and I give the same opinion each time, you should put a couple of hundred extra to your kitty and purchase a model from a more reputable manufacturer. OK so some people will tell you that you are paying the extra for the name, but I can assure you that you get more in terms of connectivity and overall picture quality.


----------



## gooner (2 Oct 2007)

bytelive said:


> If you can get an LG for €550, take it!  I'd avoid the Beko though.
> 
> Xtravision are selling 32" Mirai LCD for around €550 too.
> 
> Misco.co.uk selling a different model 32" Mirai for £300stg.




Just received the Mirai 32" from Misco for £299.99 sterling plus shipping.

this model : [broken link removed]

You have to ring in the order if you live in the republic.They were very good to deal with and the delivery was fast.ordered it last thursday and received it on monday.so that was 3 working days to donegal.the box was n perfect condition when it arrived.

Xtravision are now selling the exact same model for €599 euro,so you can pop in and see the tv there.I read in one advert that they have some stock of the old model at a discounted price and to ask in store for details.

Nice thing about Mirai is the fact that they have a 3 year warranty.I asked in Xtravision about Mirai when I was having a look at the model in question and the guy told me that they sold over 200 mirai tv's in their shop and only had 2 problem ones and one of those was where someone had a problem using the remote to tune the stations.They rang up Mirai and someone came out to tune it in.I asked Misco about the warranty being valid in the replublic of ireland and they said that it was.


----------



## ci1 (3 Oct 2007)

Thanks Gooner,

I went to a local wholesalers last Friday for work supplies htey had a 28" philips for €499 with a free philips DVD...so was happy with that.

Was hoping to get a 32" but the one I got does the job,

thanks for the replies

C.


----------



## RMCF (3 Oct 2007)

Re: original question.

Yes LG are good screens. They are a big manufacturer and used to be called GoldStar years ago.

They tend to get good reviews overall.

I saw a technology programme about them a few years ago and their LCD manyfacturing plants in the Far East are massive. They make a lot of panels that are rebadged by the 'bigger' brands too.

So you should be safe enough. Although I would tend to avoid the likes of Bush and Beko. These tend to get average reviews.

The thing about all the flat panels is that they tend to have the resolution and usually a lot of the same specs. The difference comes from additional picture processing technology and tweaks that the likes of Philips, Sony, LG, Samsung, Toshiba add afterwards. These will set them apart from each other.


----------



## serotoninsid (3 Oct 2007)

gooner said:


> Just received the Mirai 32" from Misco for £299.99 sterling plus shipping.
> this model : [broken link removed]
> 
> You have to ring in the order if you live in the republic.They were very good to deal with and the delivery was fast.ordered it last thursday and received it on monday.so that was 3 working days to donegal.the box was n perfect condition when it arrived.
> Nice thing about Mirai is the fact that they have a 3 year warranty.I asked Misco about the warranty being valid in the replublic of ireland and they said that it was.


Ordered mine Monday lunchtime from misco - just checked delivery status and it will be delivered today - just in time for the footy this evening!
I also confirmed with Mirai validity of pickup and return warranty.  Most importantly, the reviews/feedback on these tv's on the net have been very positive.  Total delivered price was £315.  You can buy them in DID for €550.


----------

